# Well...the worst has happened...



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

For those who no me, they no I've had some struggles with Ninja's fearful aggression. It was recommended that I enroll him into classes, which I did and we both completed. The classes helped tremendously and he is not as shy in groups or out in busy areas anymore...however now we have another problem.

I mentioned to my trainer that he seems to be having leash aggression but it was very confusing to me. Someone would come pet him, and then when they would leave he'd lunge after them barking. She mentioned walking away with him with a reward marker such as "NO" or "AH AH" but that hasn't worked. Then, if he would see someone across the street he started to bark and act crazy towards that person. But it wasn't everyone, only specific people. The leash aggression is very bad and I contacted the trainer last week to schedule a private consult. We made an appointment for the end of next week but today my mom came home with terrible news. 

She was over a relatives house and their neighbors were having a get together next door where they all played with Ninja. My mom said he was very good and had a blast with them. He's good in groups because I believed the classes helped with that. But when they were on their way home a woman was walking behind my mom and she didnt hear her so she said Ninja turned around and lunged to bite her ...so my mom held the leash tightly so he ended up grabbing my moms leg. He actually bit her and I am so shocked. 

I feel like I've failed in some way. This was my first dog ever and I feel like all of my other friends who have dogs do not have this problem. It is only me, which is why it has to be something I did (or didn't do). I'm at a loss and we are all so discouraged by this. We love him to death but this is not acceptable. 

Here is my other problem...I am consistent with training and rules in the house whereas my mother is not. I don't play rough with Ninja because I believe it sends mixed signals and she does. So does my grandfather. I feel like even with professional training my family will not be as consistent with the rules. I know everybody has to be on the same page and I feel like it's not like that over here. *Sigh* Thats my sob story for the day.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you emailed Dave about this privately? He always has really good suggestions, contacts or articles.......

I can't help because I've never had any experience with what you are going through.........


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug: I found the first year very challenging with training. Hang in there, hopefully Dave will offer some important advice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you really, really need to be working with that trainer individually, AND with the other members of the household. I feel bad that your mother got bitten, but OTOH, maybe NOW she will take it seriously when you and the trainer say he needs to be handled in a particular way to solve the problem.

I know how upset you are, but this may be just the wake-up call your family needs. You'll figure it out... Ninja has already come so far!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You are not a failure and dogs are all different in their temperments. Hav's need a gentle hand. I am sorry your mother got bit or that Ninja felt he had too bite. I know this is really disapointing, you can change it. Many people do not know if their dogs will bite at times of stress. This year for training we had to use a recreaction center as our usual place was under repairs, the new place had a program for down syndrome adults (they are very child like so I will refer to them as kids), these kids were all at different levels of funtion. Do you know I am the only person who was willing to let the kids pet my dogs, that's right my shy dog and my reactive dog, these kids grab, hug, kiss and sometimes seem angry, I just kept correcting the kids about putting their faces too close, or hugging too tight or kicking etc. Everyone else (and many of their dogs have major obedience titles) did not trust their dogs. The reason for this is, it was so out of their world, they never addressed it. For me I worked on this before I did anything else and only because I have visitors from different parts of the world and often they do not know how to treat dogs or pets in general, also often there are children and my granddaughter has friends come over. So now you have something new to work on.

It is never acceptable for our dogs to bite, yet any dog can when scared and stressed. I think it is a good idea to work with the trainer on things you can do to change Ninja's behavior. The hard work will be changing your familie's behavior with Ninja. I lived in a joint family and I know how hard it is. One thing is you must build trust between your mom and Ninja, also you need to find new games that will be fun for your grandpa as well as Ninja, brain teasing and they don't have to cost mony. Scent games like hiding a treat and having Ninja find it, we do the tea balls for scent training and because they are metal it takes awhile for the dog to pick up the ball, my guys choose the one with the treat and bring it to me to open for them, this took good bit of time to train and patience, do you think it might be possible to challenge grandpa to train this before you do? These are just suggestions I am sure you will come up with some great ideas. You can not be home all the time so you have to 'try' and find ways to get the family on board (I know it is not easy!!!).

I am sure Dave will have some suggestions on books and training and videos, there is also a dog training Netflex type of video mail rental, I have to look up the name, that might help. This may seem like a set back, it really is just another step in the process of training Ninja to be the best dog for you.

Also, I no longer trust my Lhasa unless I am holding him with strangers he is old, blind, sick, frail and can be nippy these days (I feel at this point he has earned it). Ninja has many years to this point.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope Dave can offer you some help. Good luck...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> It is never acceptable for our dogs to bite, yet any dog can when scared and stressed.


Boy, this got pointed out to me at Christmas! (I've related this story before) Kodi was at a family party with me. There was another young dog there, and he and the other dog got along fine. BUT the FAMILY was being very possessive about the dog's toys, and every time Kodi picked one up, they took it away from him. From Kodi's perspective, these were very high value toys... stuffed squeaky toys which are his absolute favorite!

Kodi took it with good grace for a while, but then I heard him growling in this high pitched shriek, sounding more upset than I'd ever heard him. I went to see what was going on and found him cornered by several of my nieces with yet another toy. He'd had it, and there was no way he was giving THIS toy back to (relative) strangers! His eyes were popping out of his head and he was really losing it. I made the humans all back off, and he ran and hid under a table in another room with the toy. Once he was by himself, and it was just me, he settled right down and let me trade one of his own toys for the "offending" toy. For the rest of the evening, I just let him hang out in his crate in a bedroom where it was quiet.

This is a dog who doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body, and greets EVERYONE as a friend. And if I hadn't intervened, SOMEONE would have gotten bitten that night. If Kodi can be worked up into a state where he could bite, any dog can.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Everyone is making me feel better. Thanks for all the words of encouragement. I'm completely committed to working with him because I cannot image my life without Ninja. My mom feels upset that he bit her and is taking it very personal. I told her he was very stressed being that the lady practically snuck up on him. I think Karen is right, it is a wake up call for the family.

Robbie thanks for the great advice. I think I am going to teach my grandpa how to play some different games with Ninja. Your right it's just another training step I have to take. We got through the some of the shyness I'm sure we can get through this too. I'm feeling much better today just last night was terribly upsetting. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> Everyone is making me feel better. Thanks for all the words of encouragement. I'm completely committed to working with him because I cannot image my life without Ninja. My mom feels upset that he bit her and is taking it very personal. I told her he was very stressed being that the lady practically snuck up on him. I think Karen is right, it is a wake up call for the family.
> 
> Robbie thanks for the great advice. I think I am going to teach my grandpa how to play some different games with Ninja. Your right it's just another training step I have to take. We got through the some of the shyness I'm sure we can get through this too. I'm feeling much better today just last night was terribly upsetting.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


yeah, the others are right. Keep working with your trainer, but you all have to be on board, or it won't improve. I'm having a difficult time trying to picture what you described leading up to the bite, but I'd only be guessing anyway. If everyone can't be there with the trainer ,you should video tape it if the trainer doesn't mind and make sure everyone sees what needs to be done. Keep us posted , but whatever you do , do not punish him for any sort of aggression, it will only make things worse. There are positive signs though so keep optimistic. I might suggest studying dog body language . There are numerous good articles and videos on the web, simply google dog body language or calming signals and start reading. It's important to know when your dog is becoming stressed or anxious. This is important because ,what your trainer was telling you is actually called a NO Reward marker. But the idea is to recognize when your dog is becoming stressed before it escalates and avoid the situation beforehand. After it has happened then you can use a no reward marker ,but don't use no. No is too commonly used . Worst word in dog training, because dogs don't know what no means in most cases. Any who you sound motivated so good for you. Energize the others.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The dog video rentals are http://www.bowwowflix.com/


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lumi, everyone's advice here is so good, but the board can only offer support, you do need to work with someone, and hopefully with your whole family. But I can relate. When Jasper was just a year, he bit me and broke the skin... it was similar to what described about Ninja, in that he was doing something wrong, and I was trying to correct him and yet he was in a super stressed state... he was protecting the house from the evil mailman who invades the house by putting things through the door... I was restraining his body while practicing the "settle" command, and one last envelope came through the door...it was just too much and he twisted around and snapped my wrist. I was so stunned, and so was he actually... (it also really hurt.) but I felt like such a failure...I was so sad, and so mad at myself I believe I cried for two hours. Called friends and cried some more... We then got serious to make sure it never happened again. And it has not and he is 5 and 1/2-- he is far from perfect, but I am pretty confident, he will not snap unless totally provoked and even then, I think he would prefer to hide. for us it was letting him know, he did not have to protect us. we were in charge.

You are right to think Ninja's behavior was unacceptable. but that does not mean you are failure. Ninja is a work in progress-- you'll both get it. Good for you, for knowing you need to dig in your heels to make sure Ninja and your family need training.


----------

